# allow. EXE files through exchange 2010



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have outlook and exchange server 2010 on windows server 2008R2. I want to be able to send executable files through outlook or the OWA web app. How would I do this? I do also have forefront security for exchange as well. I have llooked rigorously to find solutions but fail... anyone have some suggestions? Thanks all!


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Sending .exe attachments successfully to another organisations exchange depends on wether they have allowed this filter or not which is blocked by default 

If you want to allow it on your exchange you need to use the EMS (Exchange management shell) and run this command on your Edge transport server:

Remove-AttachmentFilterEntry -Identity FileName:*.exe


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Or change the extension on the file from .exe to something else and then let the recipient know to change it back. Just an idea.


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ill definitely run that command and test the outcome. Thank you for your reply. I do not want to send executable files to another mail server. Only internal. The files I'm sending are programs I've had for a long time. Its easier this way ... if I wanted to stop this access ... what might that command be? ... I've tried renaming the file extension but sometimes windows will consider it corrupt. Its not full proof.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

No problem!

If you in future want to stop access the command is very similar

Add-AttachmentFilterEntry -Identity FileName:*.exe 

Which adds it back in to the filter list

Regards,
George


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

I tested the command and both were unproductive. I noticed you mentioned to run from the edge server. Do I need to change directories? I opened the start menu. Found the exchange management console. Under the default admin level I attempted and failed. It was not recognized as an operable entry ...


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Correction ** it was the Exchange management shell. Not console. I said wrong.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Put the .exe into a zip compressed folder and send the zip.

Why not just create a software shared folder on the server?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes an Edge server is a stand alone server hosting the Edge transport role which is not connected to your Domain so sits on your perimeter network

You could use the above method which is much easier


----------

